# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ December 10, 2005



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

A Detective with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 10, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18069*


----------

